# rb25det engine code?



## 90_240sx (Apr 1, 2007)

Where do I find the engine code on a rb25det? How can I tell what year gt-s my engine came out of? Its a manuel and the place I go it from said it was a 93-98 but I'm not sure on that. Any info will help, thanks.


----------



## BAN-0NE (Oct 17, 2007)

Does it have the ignitor on the back of the head or not?

Early R33 RB25DET (93-96) has them & Late RB25DET (97-98) does not

R34 RB25DET (98-01) is similiar to the Late R33 engine but obviously with a dirty great NEO plastic engine cover


----------



## 90_240sx (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks, found out it was an early R33 by the ignigter and the knock sensor is silver not black like the late R33's, thanks for the help.


----------

